# Where to buy a new cowboy Bathtub ?



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

Thought you Ladies might be able to point me in the right direction -
First let me describe what I mean by a cowboy bathtub.
A portable bathtub galvanized like a wash tub.
Not the coffin style but the type that has a very high back (lean against)that you sit in & your legs can hang out the front so yur in a sitting postion.
One of the best self indulge I have ever done is to have a nice long hot soak infront of a fire.
Hence the need for a cowboy bathtub.
The stove will be in our front room orginally a very large foyer so having a clawfoot tub would be a bit much even if I made a table top for it.
Also willing to consider a really large wash tub. 
Ideally I'd be able to hang either on a peg for storage.
~~ pelenaka ~~
http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Feed store.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Are ya talking about one like this?


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

Nope wish. Couldn't be that easy.
I'll have to wait until DH comes home so he can post a pic of the style I'm looking for.
~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Are they also called a hip tub?


----------



## OldGrouch (Jan 23, 2008)

Is this what you are looking for?

http://www.buyhardwaresupplies.com/?t=5&m=g1&itemNumber=74882


--Dwight


----------



## forestdweller (Jul 21, 2005)

Although pretty pricy, this place has some BEAUTIFUL tubs!

http://www.antiquehardware.com/subcategory/182/


----------



## CCBear (Feb 15, 2005)

or is it one like this?

http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/for/561074693.html

Sorry can't post pixs.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Maybe like this one? This is a minature being sold on eBay, but I've seen these called hip baths.


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

Mom_of_Four said:


> Maybe like this one? This is a minature being sold on eBay, but I've seen these called hip baths.


Yep something more like that. I think but hard to know since size will be an issue.
~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

Ardie/WI said:


> Are they also called a hip tub?


Spoke with a lady today @ an antique store on my way home and she called the tub I described a hipster. She had sold it last fall.

Sorry about not getting back to all of you sooner. Worked a 4 run of 12 hour shifts. Taking a hot soak sounds great right about now.

~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

Is this the style that you're looking for?

http://www.stevensauction.com/19 Jan web/pages/1711 - Early, 19th Century, Plantation, Hip Tub.htm

(Sorry I can't find instructions on actually posting the pic.)


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

homesteadforty said:


> Is this the style that you're looking for?
> 
> http://www.stevensauction.com/19 Jan web/pages/1711 - Early, 19th Century, Plantation, Hip Tub.htm
> 
> (Sorry I can't find instructions on actually posting the pic.)


Yes that is it ! :hobbyhors 
I'll email & see if they have sold it. Also if they haven't can I get measurements on it. Have a hunch that it is more than I am willing to take a bath for. That antiques dealer said she got $300 for her's.
All I could do not to laugh as I got 2 1910 American Standard clawfoot tubs for free 3 years ago delivered even.
One of both Woods & myself rules concerning antiques is that unless they are a family heirloom they have to be in working/useable condition like my canning stove or the icebox.
:kissy: Wonder if a properly inspired Homesteading Husband can hook up his very loca espousa with a newer & cheaper version.

Thank you again for finding this -

Update: Just got off the line with a very nice gentleman with a warm southern drawl who confirmed that it sold for $200. He wasn't able to recall how big it was but that it was in very nice shape without any holes or dents.
When I asked him if he had ever ran across anyone who makes them he paused so long that I though we were disconected.
" Honey", spoken in a young Elvis sexy way kinda way, "Why would anyone"?

Again thank you for the effort.
~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## lesleyj17 (Dec 6, 2011)

You can find hand hammered artisan copper "cowboy" soaking tubs at Copper Bathtubs Lucido Copper | Lucido Copper

The great thing about copper is that it absorbs and retains heat, so your soak will be hotter for longer! You can luxuriate for an hour with a glass of wine or a good book never having to refresh the hot water! 

They have the lowest pricing for that level of quality and artistry and you should definitely check out there website. They're absolutely stunning bath tubs. The type you see in movies and say "I want that!" and "where did they get that?" (besides an expensive designer). Well, these are available online with a reasonable flat shipping rate, they come with a complimentary copper care wax kit and they have a great return policy, no questions asked.


----------

